

HAL 9000 Life-Size Replica - shawndumas
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f29d/

======
haxxorfreak
I was really hoping someone had a built a replica of the Logic Memory Center
complete with illuminatied Perspex "logic modules" or whatever they're called.

------
misnome
More like a "Life-Size Replica" of one of HAL's cameras. I was expecting the
whole internal memory bank and associated. This is just disappointing.

------
nobleach
What about the desk console from the pod bay? Or all those screens with 3
letters? They were all CRTs weren't they? On a side note, I was just thinking
about how, "not forward thinking" the movies were for using something as
outdated as CRTs... then I realized, In 2001, we WERE using CRTs!!!

------
waterlesscloud
Hmm. The video says it's from the 1967 movie. I wonder what movie? 2001: A
Space Odyssey was released in 1968.

#pointlesspedantry

------
Stratoscope
> This is it. No silly stories, no funny antidotes.

I could use a funny antidote after that!

------
ChikkaChiChi
When a version with a built in Arduino, mic, and camera comes out, maybe then
I'll consider it.

------
Samuel_Michon
I feared it was going to be hard to resist buying this. Then I saw the product
video.

------
nomadlogic
pretty awesome - but that's just the UI for HAL a full replica :p

